# Smoked Pheasant Sandwiches



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I picked up a couple turkeys from the local store and used some pheasants that I shot earlier in the year for my first time smoking meat. I found a brine using a quick Google search, followed the directions, and man it was awesome! I made some turkey and pheasant sandwiches for a lite dinner tonight and gave my wife, who never eats wild game, the pheasant sandwiches. :twisted: 

She was like, "This is the best turkey sandwich I have ever had." I didn't have the heart to tell her it was those birds she thinks are so nasty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I picked up a couple turkeys from the local store and used some pheasants that I shot earlier in the year for my first time smoking meat. I found a brine using a quick Google search, followed the directions, and man it was awesome! I made some turkey and pheasant sandwiches for a lite dinner tonight and gave my wife, who never eats wild game, the pheasant sandwiches. :twisted:
> 
> She was like, "This is the best turkey sandwich I have ever had." I didn't have the heart to tell her it was those birds she thinks are so nasty. :-x


Lookin' good.

Are they brined or cured? They look cured.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> Are they brined or cured? They look cured.
> 
> .


I didn't know there was a difference until now- I'm still a newb. Just googled the difference between brine and cure, and you're right - they are cured. Thanks for pointing that out. I used one of the recipes found on honest-food.net


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I didn't know there was a difference until now- I'm still a newb. Just googled the difference between brine and cure, and your right - they are cured. Thanks for pointing that out. I used one of the recipes found on honest-food.net


I thought they were cured given the pink color.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I didn't know there was a difference until now- I'm still a newb. Just googled the difference between brine and cure, and you're right - they are cured. Thanks for pointing that out. I used one of the recipes found on honest-food.net


'brined' 'cured', who cares, as long as it tastes good.

.


----------

